# Forgeworld large kits 10% off to clear



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SPECIAL OFFERS : Bits and Kits, The biggest selection of Bits in the world

A few large forgeworld models to clear, plus some other odds and sods to clear including limited edition rule books.


----------

